# Reliable Weather Forecast Site - any recommendations?



## Jack The Lad (2 Jun 2008)

I find Met Eireann are pretty good at 24 hour weather forecasts, and their website is excellent with regard to the same. But beyond that, for medium/long-term forecasts, I have found them unreliable, compared to Sky or BBC, for example.

Sky's weather web site is a little tempermantal, and the BBC's can be a little vague for local Irish forecasts.

Can anyone recommend a forecast site, that _in their experience_, gives a decent and detailed mid/long range forecast?

Thanks.


----------



## efm (3 Jun 2008)

I have found  to be as accurate as you would expect out to 15 days.

As for medium to long term forecasts (ie 30 days and more)I thought the accuracy of these was patchy at best?


----------



## Jack The Lad (3 Jun 2008)

Thanks efm.

I was incorrectly defining medium term as 3-5 days, and long term as 5- 21 days, so the site you've mentioned is actually close to what I'm looking for.


----------



## Pique318 (3 Jun 2008)

is the one I use...


----------

